# Ductless mini split units



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes. And my opinion inside next to the unit also.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

dawgs said:


> Yes. And my opinion inside next to the unit also.


Not required in my area:no: The outdoor disconnect is a must


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I always have installed a fusible switch at the exterior unit and at least a toggle on the inside.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I always have installed a fusible switch at the exterior unit and at least a toggle on the inside.


Thats what we do.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Do y'all use 3-pole toggles for the interior unit?


----------



## Glennsparky (Nov 30, 2011)

And a receptacle within sight/50'.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Do y'all use 3-pole toggles for the interior unit?


I use 2 pole toggles for single phase units and a 3 phase non fusible disco for 3 pole circuits. They're usually cheaper.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Do y'all use 3-pole toggles for the interior unit?


spendy! :thumbup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Glennsparky said:


> And a receptacle within sight/50'.


That's typically not necessary. Mini splits are usually an afterthought and required outlets are already on the roof. Plus, I've never had one inspected.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Do y'all use 3-pole toggles for the interior unit?


 Wouldn't it change the UL listing if you drilled in a toggle switch on the housing of the indoor unit?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Do y'all use 3-pole toggles for the interior unit?


Why and where would you install a toggle on the indoor unit?? A lot of the indoor units are power by low voltage DC from the outdoor units. A lot of them are fed with SO cord run with the lineset. Where are you going to install a toggle switch? Actually on the ones I've worked on, the indoor unit is connected to the outdoor unit by a 18-8 thermostat wire. Are you going to put in a 8 pole toggle switch?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

wendon said:


> Wouldn't it change the UL listing if you drilled in a toggle switch on the housing of the indoor unit?


No, you'd put a wall switch in next to the interior unit.



wendon said:


> Why and where would you install a toggle on the indoor unit?? A lot of the indoor units are power by low voltage DC from the outdoor units. A lot of them are fed with SO cord run with the lineset. Where are you going to install a toggle switch? Actually on the ones I've worked on, the indoor unit is connected to the outdoor unit by a 18-8 thermostat wire. Are you going to put in a 8 pole toggle switch?


:laughing:

Personally I don't add a disconnect for the interior unit, though I understand and agree with the requirement to do so. The units I've worked on (mostly Daikin brand) usually has an interconnect wire between interior and exterior units that carries line voltage plus a 3rd communication wire. Usually required in the instructions to be 16 AWG solid, or 14 AWG solid if longer than 30 feet or so. I usually just use 14-3 UF cable between indoor and outdoor but Oregon is in the process of approving Type TC cable for mini-splits, in which case I will start using that because UF cable is a bitch.

Also, that interconnect wire carrying 240 volts is work to be done by an electrical contractor (at least in Oregon) under an electrical permit. A lot of the local HVAC shops have been running their own interconnect wire and are going to start getting busted for it. The one we usually work with doesn't do that. When we do a mini-split job for them our price includes the new branch circuit from the panel, disconnecting means for the exterior unit, and interconnect wire between indoor and outdoor. We energize the circuit and leave the disconnect off so their service guy can come initialize the system and fire it up when he's ready.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Every mini split I've done I've just ran carflex with the line set and the indoor unit is fed with line voltage from the rtu. I don't know if it's a requirement for the disco, but the hvac guys appreciate it for service work. Getting to the roof can be a hassle sometimes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Turbo1002 said:


> Is it required to have a disconnect switch outside next to the outdoor unit for ductless mini split units.


Of course it is.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dawgs said:


> Yes. And my opinion inside next to the unit also.


I agree.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Do y'all use 3-pole toggles for the interior unit?


Yes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Every mini split I've done I've just ran carflex with the line set and the indoor unit is fed with line voltage from the rtu. I don't know if it's a requirement for the disco, but the hvac guys appreciate it for service work. Getting to the roof can be a hassle sometimes.


The fact it is low voltage does not in anyway change the requirements to have a disconecting means at a motor.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The fact it is low voltage does not in anyway change the requirements to have a disconecting means at a motor.


You misunderstood me. I have never seen a low voltage model.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

My mistake, sorry.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

sorry but can some one post a pic of a ductless mini split unit.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you just put up new curtains in your office BBQ? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Did you just put up new curtains in your office BBQ? :laughing:













:laughing:


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks i was lost for a while lol


----------



## Turbo1002 (Mar 29, 2012)

Are the interlock wires between the outdoor and indoor units 220 volts? If they are that means they must be in rigid pipe, if run along side the outside of the building in NYC?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Turbo1002 said:


> Are the interlock wires between the outdoor and indoor units 220 volts? If they are that means they must be in rigid pipe, if run along side the outside of the building in NYC?


NYC code?

More often than not our HVAC guys install their lineset in a plastic surface raceway of some sort, some sort of low profile paintable decorative thing. I usually run my interconnect wire with that and sleeve it in carflex when it pokes out.


----------

